# Ntsokrnl.exe missing



## SyedRizvi (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi,
iam facing a problem with my pc
my PC have windows 2000 professional installed..
One day i power on my PC my PC shows the error that ntsokrnl.exe is missing and then its not booting up.
Now the problem is that i don't have any USB Slot and Didnt have any CD Rom device..
Its OLD PC that's it has only floppy drive and not accepting PCI USB card..
i connect that System drive to ATA-Brigde Adapter externally and paste A GHO partition image on its FAT Primary Partion but still the same error..
i will be Thankful if someone help me out in such case..


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I presume you have tried the simple possible solution
reboot the computer and upon startup, repeatedly press the *F8 Key*.

Last Known Good


----------



## SyedRizvi (Jan 29, 2018)

when i tried to do so the system again give the msg that cant proceed Ntoskrnl.exe is missing 
since iam not able to go any of the option like debugging ,safe mode , safe mode with CMD 
the same message of windows appears..


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Without either the W2000 installation discs or the recovery console to get to a cmd prompt you are I think up the creek without a paddle
Also without any way of connecting a CD/DVD drive you cannot boot from anything

The only way forward I see is to take the drive out connect it to another computer in a enclosure and then make a check on the drive and if necessary provide the required file
https://www.dell.com/community/Stor...indows-2000-root-system32-ntoskrnl/m-p/698237

However you will still need to find the file and that will be on installation media

I would consider your first task is a check on the health of the drive
In that respect although I cannot guarantee it will work you may be able to make a floppy disc
https://www.seagate.com/gb/en/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-legacy-support-master/

of course that depends on you having another computer to create the floppy


----------



## SyedRizvi (Jan 29, 2018)

Macboatmaster said:


> The only way forward I see is to take the drive out connect it to another computer in a enclosure and then make a check on the drive


as i already did so too i Pulled out the HDD and connect the to the External Laptop Through IDE/SATA to USB ATA-Bridge and tried to copy that file from installation window CD But that Did,nt worked..

as well let me tell you i have replace that hard disk with another known good hard disk (but different capacity) i cloned that hard disk image to that one to check either my hard disk is ill or not.. the same error appears..even tried with coping that file on known Good hard drive too but still not worked..


----------



## SyedRizvi (Jan 29, 2018)

can i am able to get a link of any ghost partition image of win 2000 professional..


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

How please


> tried to copy that file from installation window CD But that Did,nt worked


See this
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...r/3e03d6f9-c8e4-49e7-8cbc-152d82c7c839?auth=1

I think the method was the same in 2000


----------



## SyedRizvi (Jan 29, 2018)

Macboatmaster said:


> See this


i guess You Forgot that i didnt have CD ROM with me


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well never mind if you had the CD how did you instruct the copy cmd



> out the HDD and connect the to the External Laptop Through IDE/SATA to USB ATA-Bridge and tried to copy that file from installation window CD But that Did,nt worked..


----------



## SyedRizvi (Jan 29, 2018)

i used the bridge as i connect the HDD externally to ATA-bridge to USB bridge
then From win 2000 CD in manually copy that file to the HDD directory


----------



## SyedRizvi (Jan 29, 2018)

Macboatmaster said:


> Well never mind if you had the CD how did you instruct the copy cmd


that was meant that i tried to copy "" Ntsokrnl.exe"" (file) obtained from CD directory and Pasted to HDD directory


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am confused - you say


> You Forgot that i didnt have CD ROM with me


and yet then you say


> From win 2000 CD in manually copy that file to the HDD directory


If you do not have a CD rom drive - how please can you access the CD to


> that was meant that* i tried to copy "" Ntsokrnl.exe"" (file) obtained from CD directory* and Pasted to HDD directory


I wish you the best of luck with it
I regret I am unable to decide exactly the approach you are taking

I NOW suggest you make yourself a set of floppy Boot disks
http://www.allbootdisks.com/download/2000.html


----------



## SyedRizvi (Jan 29, 2018)

let me clear your confussion young man..

i have two systems..
1. with that problem
2.A Laptop

i have CD rom Drive attached with the Laptop only.. So i pulled hard drive (of the System having Problem)and then connect that Hard drive with the External ATA-Bridge to USB .. 
now That system drive acts as a Portable hard drive to me.. iam now able to access its partition..
Now i insert CD in laptop.. Copied that File to Externally connect Hard Drive of the Problematic System..


----------



## SyedRizvi (Jan 29, 2018)

Macboatmaster said:


> I am confused - you say
> 
> and yet then you say
> 
> ...


well iam trying to run DOS and then Run windows 2000 setup from DOS..

And even Ofcouse i will also try your Suggestion..


----------



## SyedRizvi (Jan 29, 2018)

Macboatmaster said:


> I am confused - you say
> 
> and yet then you say
> 
> ...


when i boot from those floppy disk its asking again for a CD drive..
ASKING a Windows 2000 Professional CD..

is that Possible to do a fresh installation of windows 2000 through Floppy disk ?????


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

See this
http://www.dewassoc.com/kbase/windows_2000/tips/create_setup_disks.htm

make yourself a set of the FOUR floppies from the 2000 CD
Please do not reply that you do not have a floppy drive on the computer where you can access the CD
(OR a CD drive on the computer with floppy - I already know that aspect )

You will have to sort out that problem if it exists

Here is how to make your four floppies
http://www.dewassoc.com/kbase/windows_2000/tips/create_setup_disks.htm

so you boot the computer - insert the windows 2000 CD not boot from it
Cmd prompt and follow instructions then with the drive in the computer - where it was originally and with the lack of CD drive but the floppy you follow as here
http://www.dewassoc.com/kbase/windows_2000/using_the_erd.htm

Re this


> let me clear your confussion *young man*


Thank you - I wish I was


----------



## SyedRizvi (Jan 29, 2018)

None of the link is working as Quoted above...



Macboatmaster said:


> Thank you - I wish I was


Heart Should Be Young.. Age Doesn't Matter


----------



## SyedRizvi (Jan 29, 2018)

Belive me iam facing this problem..



Macboatmaster said:


> You will have to sort out that problem *if it exists*


It Hurts


----------



## SyedRizvi (Jan 29, 2018)

Does Any One Help in This Case.. 

i want to install windows 2000 directly from floppy to the suspected System..
the Defective system have No floppy Drive,no USB Port Nor Any CD ROM drive..it just Have an Floppy drive..

additionally i have an DELL i3 Laptop which i use in my office..
that Laptop have all Access (USB,CD Rom and Additional USB based Floppy drive and internet)

Now all i want to do is to make a bootable Set of Floppy drives through laptop and install a fresh window on Defective System..


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The links I sent in post 16 are still live for me


----------



## SyedRizvi (Jan 29, 2018)

i have place a CD rom throught IDE to Sata Converter ..
through window NT cd i tried to Boot Window .. but an error Occur .. \i386\ntkrnlmp.exe error code is 4
*Shown in attachment*


----------



## SyedRizvi (Jan 29, 2018)

Macboatmaster said:


> The links I sent in post 16 are still live for me


I followed That And facing this problem now


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You sent me a Personal Conversation message today at 5.32pm


> iam still waiting for your reply on my thread


For your information - this site is not an immediate help site
If you want that you should seek paid for assistance
Helping on this site is a hobby to me
I have private life outside of the site.
I have not had chance to come back to your topic until now.

Your comment on post 19 showed you perhaps do not appreciate how the site works


> Does Any One Help in This Case..


When I get chance I will see if I have any further suggestions to make


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Follow the first post on here but ONLY in respect of formatting your hard drive
https://www.techspot.com/community/...haps-from-dos-without-a-bootable-cdrom.14204/
format it FAT32 so you can use dos
You can do that from either the floppy boot disc set I sent you the instructions for on the old computer that has no CD drive
booting it from the floppy and running FDisk
or you can format it on the computer - laptop

then follow post 4 on the same link to xcopy the i386 folder and contents from the CD to a partition on the hard drive
Now go back to the old computer and boot it using the floppies the making of which I sent you

Then run winnt.exe

This may also help if you wish to install the recovery console

https://www.techrepublic.com/article/fix-your-windows-2000-system-quickly-with-the-recovery-console/

at a later date

I am sorry I have not been able to reply before but as I explained helping on here is just one of my hobbies.


----------



## SyedRizvi (Jan 29, 2018)

Macboatmaster said:


> I am sorry I have not been able to reply before but as I explained helping on here is just one of my hobbies.


you don't need to be sorry.. actually i wass in hurry to sort out that problem later on i will follow the intructions on post 24
i will be back with results in a day or two..


----------

